# 2006 Civic Si Concept



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

*200-horsepower, 16-valve, DOHC i-VTEC engine with an 8,000 rpm red line
*Close ratio 6-speed manual transmission
*Helical-type limited slip differential 
*18-inch cast aluminum wheels
*225/40R18 high performance tires
*4-wheel disc brakes with large cross-drilled brake rotors and 4-piston Brembo calipers

More info here...


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

It is a Honda. The wheels will be 12" by the time it goes production.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Part TT, part Scion, part Tiburon?

A vast improvement over the current suppository, not as good as the 99-00, IMO.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> It is a Honda. The wheels will be 12" by the time it goes production.


 I was actually thinking that it's a damned shame they're putting 18" wheels on it. 15s would be MUCH more suitable.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

I actually think this is what the car should have been after the '99-'00 passed. That was a great car, but this one looks to have what was lacking on that one: 6spd, lsd, bigger displacement. The current one would have worked if they brought over the Si-R (much needed body kit, better engine and 6spd).

If they price this right, it could do very well.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

wow that looks really good.:jawdrop:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

take off the wing, flare the fenders :thumbup:


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

Looks like a smoothed over first generation cl with an airplane spoiler.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> It is a Honda. The wheels will be 12" by the time it goes production.


Exactly, everything shown will be optional....not from Honda, but your local Rice vendor.

The underlying car will be a hybrid with 100hp, tweels, and will be a hatchback...other than that, the picture shown will make it to production.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Lets not forget the rear drum brakes and lack of rear speakers.

And arent Civic Si's supposed to be three doors? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Lets not forget the rear drum brakes and lack of rear speakers.
> 
> And arent Civic Si's supposed to be three doors? :dunno:


I'm sure the rest of the world will get a 3dr.

Wait till the pics of the interior of the new Civic get out. I've been told that the dash is rather bizarre.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Lets not forget the rear drum brakes and lack of rear speakers.
> 
> And arent Civic Si's supposed to be three doors? :dunno:


are you stilling living in the 80's ?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks better than the rolled RSX I saw today on the way to work...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

drivetrain sounds promising. The should put that lsd in the rsx-s.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> It is a Honda. The wheels will be 12" by the time it goes production.


surprisingly, honda and other companies have been putting bigger and bigger wheels in their cars. i think the accord comes w/ 205/60R16's. slightly bigger in diameter than the e46. civic's come w/ 15" rims.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

HW said:


> are you stilling living in the 80's ?


No, late 90's perhaps but not 80's....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

AJAX said:


> Exactly, everything shown will be optional....not from Honda, but your local Rice vendor.
> 
> The underlying car will be a hybrid with 100hp, tweels, and will be a hatchback...other than that, the picture shown will make it to production.


everything shown will probably be jdm. they always get the better versions and parts in japan.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking interesting, but kinda too flat.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looking interesting, but kinda too flat.


all the curves on that car seems just right. everything looks harmonious. nothing is out of place or awkward.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

HW said:


> all the curves on that car seems just right. everything looks harmonious. nothing is out of place or awkward.


i agree, that looks sweet.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Matthew330Ci said:


> i agree, that looks sweet.


:stupid: I just saw it in person a few hours ago at the Chicago Auto Show. Definitely cool. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

HW said:


> surprisingly, honda and other companies have been putting bigger and bigger wheels in their cars. i think the accord comes w/ 205/60R16's. slightly bigger in diameter than the e46. civic's come w/ 15" rims.


That's correct. Plus, the Accord V6 Coupe with 6-speed comes with 17-inch wheels and 215/50/17 tires. The current Civic Si has 16-inch wheels with 205/55/16 tires.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Honda should stop pretending they care about enthusiasts anymore, we're not fooled. Bring us the Type R or shut up, I say.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Honda should stop pretending they care about enthusiasts anymore, we're not fooled. Bring us the Type R or shut up, I say.


we had the civic SiR up here. :dunno:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

I like it, except for the gap of blank space between the top of the rear wheel arch and the belt line. It makes the rear wheel look too small. Same gripe with the current Accord coupe.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

HW said:


> we had the civic SiR up here. :dunno:


Which basically is our Si here.


----------

